# Solved: error message in windows mail



## CarpenterMan123 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi. I've got an H.P.notebook with Windows Vista. I receive emails but cannot send. I've checked my settings for gmail countless times but get error code 0x800cccod. Online, I get directed to buy something that fixes registry errors. H.P. is no help and I want to know if I have to buy something, and who would you reccomend. Thanks


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

Copy and post the complete error message you get.
Someone should be able to help then.


----------



## CarpenterMan123 (Feb 10, 2009)

An unknown error has occurred. Subject 'test', Account: 'pop.gmail.com', Server: 'SMTP.gmail.com', Protocol: SMTP, Port: 25, Secure(SSL): Yes, Error Number: 0x800CCC0B. I noticed that the last character of the error code has changed. I'm lost!


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

Try these settings, see if they make any difference:

WM->Tools->Accounts-> highlight gmail acc't -> then click properties.
Go to the Advance Tab.

SMTP 465
Be sure this has a check mark
*This server requires a secure connection (SSL)*
=======================================

POP3 995
Be sure this has a check mark
*This server requires a secure connection (SSL)*
=======================================

These settings can be found here:
http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=13287


----------



## CarpenterMan123 (Feb 10, 2009)

I tried these settings ( I've set them before) and here is the error message.An unknown error has occurred. Subject 'test', Account: 'pop.gmail.com', Server: 'SMTP.gmail.com', Protocol: SMTP, Port: 465, Secure(SSL): Yes, Error Number: 0x800CCC0B. Also, I use a tethered Samsung Blackjack 2 and when I select windows mail, it shuts off internet access so I have to stop and restart my modem connection. This does not happen if I delete all settings for email.


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

Are you scanning email with your anti-virus? If so, what AV
is it? Scanning could cause problems of that sort. If you 
are scanning emails it is not necessary and should be 
turned off. Usually that isn't enough but it might work. 

Your mail account may be corrupted. One thing you could try 
is to delete that mail account, reboot, then recreate that account.


----------



## CarpenterMan123 (Feb 10, 2009)

I deleted that email account, did a comprehensive scan with Norton 360 ( email scanning turned off) and reentered the information as before, with port 465, and get the same error as last time.


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

Let's go thru all the account settings, just to make sure we 
are both on the same page.

WM->Tools->Accounts->Properties

General Tab-> checkmark in 
*Include this account when receiving mail or synchronizing*

Servers Tab -> I can see the servers are correct from the
error message. In addition on that page, checkmarks:
*Remember password*
*Include this account when receiving mail or synchronizing*

Connection Tab-> checkmark
*Always connect to this account using:*
and in the drop down menu: Local Area Network

Security Tab-> 3DES in the drop down menu.

Advanced Tab-> ports 465 smtp. 995 pop3.

Instead of using 465 for SMTP try *587 for SMTP*


----------



## CarpenterMan123 (Feb 10, 2009)

Well I've reset the outgoing port, and I think we're making progress. I still get this error message"An unknown error has occurred. Subject 'test', Account: 'personal', Server: 'SMTP.gmail.com', Protocol: SMTP, Port: 587, Secure(SSL): Yes, Error Number: 0x800CCC0B", but before it comes up it looks like something good is happening. A window comes up and says something like " connecting, securing, authorizing, and a few other things. It used to just pop up with the error message.


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

Recheck this, I noticed that I entered the wrong setting on my 
previous post. The correct settings below:

Servers Tab -> I can see the servers are correct from the
error message. In addition on that page, checkmarks:
*Remember password
My server requires authentication*

No checkmark:
*Log on using Secure Password Authentication*

Check Internet Explorer lan settings. Shouldn't be anything
checked here: Tools->Internet Options->Connections
Lan Settings Button.


----------



## CarpenterMan123 (Feb 10, 2009)

LIFE!!! You did it VistaRookie! Thank you very much. I really appreciate the time you took to help me. I hesitate to ask, but I've got another problem I need help with. I cannot download AdobeFlash. It took many attempts to get Reader installed too but at least that seems to be working now. With Flash, I've tried the internet settings I'm told to use, but it never loads correctly. If you've got any ideas I could use more help.


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

Adobe has a special remover tool for flash. Try downloading
that to remove all traces and then install.

Glad your gmail works! :up:


----------



## CarpenterMan123 (Feb 10, 2009)

I did what you suggested and have gotten farther than ever before, as far as subscribing, but when it gets down to watching a video, it says that I have JavaScript turned off or need the latest Flash Player. I looked through internet explorer but can't find thet JavaScript enabler. Any ideas?


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

What version of Flash Player did you install?

Is the problem showing up at YouTube?

Go to this site and check both JAVA and javascript to verify if 
they work or don't work. Those are two different things and not
really related. Javascript, is probably needed for the player.

http://www.bodo.com/javame.htm

We'll take the next step depending what you find out.


----------



## CarpenterMan123 (Feb 10, 2009)

I looked at my programs and it said Flash Player 10 Active X, but the size column was empty. I checked that site you told me to and I am JavaScript enabled, but not Java applets. The problem shows up in YouTube.


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

Then most likely the problem is not with javascript, since
it works.

Did you verify that your flash player worked at Adobe?

Adobe - Test Adobe Shockwave and Flash Players: 
http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/


----------



## CarpenterMan123 (Feb 10, 2009)

The test failed. I then redid everything I can. I uninslalled flash, restarted, set active x controls to prompt ( can I just enable the " run active x ?- there are too many prompts), tried to download, retested and failed again.


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

1) When you uninstalled again, did you use the removal tool?

2) What version of IE do you use? If it is IE8, I never installed
it because of existing misc problems. Maybe uninstall and it
will revert back to IE7.

3) *Uninstall Flash again and go through all of this...*
Check here...IE->Tools->Internet Options->General Tab->
Browsing History->Settings Button->View Objects.
That should open up the Downloaded Program Files window.
Do you have anything in there that is defective? If so, remove
those entries. If there is an entry for Adobe Flash, remove
that also, even if not defective.

Same location but go to the Security Tab->For Internet, click
Custom Level button. My Flash works, here are my ActiveX
settings:

ActiveX controls and plug-ins
Allow previously unused ActiveX controls to run without prompt
Disable

Allow Scriptlets
Disable

Automatic prompting for ActiveX controls
Disable

Binary and script behaviors

Enable
Display video and animation on a webpage that does not use external media player
Disable

Download signed ActiveX controls

Prompt (recommended)
Download unsigned ActiveX controls
Disable (recommended)

Initialize and script ActiveX controls not marked as safe for scripting
Disable (recommended)

Run ActiveX controls and plug-ins

Enable

Script ActiveX controls marked safe for scripting*

Enable

Do you have any security/malware/firwalls or add-ons that might be 
interferring with Flash? Try installing Flash again.

If it still doesn't work, maybe someone else will have an idea.


----------



## CarpenterMan123 (Feb 10, 2009)

I did use the removal tool by Adobe. I don't know which version of IE I have. I looked at my downloaded programs and have two that are named by lots of numbers, 1 sysyem data class, 1 macromedia and 3 java runtime environment. I tried to delete 2 java programs but nothing happened. I highlighted the file, chose delete and nada. If I uninstall IE, how will I get back online?


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

In almost every program, you click Help->About to see the
version of the program. Some only have About on the menu.

What version does your IE show? Don't do anything just yet.
Just post the version.

I would leave the files in the Downloaded Program Files. You
don't want to delete the JAVA ones. You should probably 
go and install JAVA - it is needed for a lot of things. Then 
once that is installed go back to the test page and see if it 
works.

Installing Java: 
http://www.javatester.org/installing.html


----------



## CarpenterMan123 (Feb 10, 2009)

Well that was challenging. I don't have a help button on my toolbar, but found out that I have IE 7. I went to that java site but couldn't figure out how to test my java. ( A test itself? lol ). Anyway, I went to IE>tools>advanced and saw that I have JRE 1.6.0_07 checked. The reason I tried to delete Java before is because it appears that there are 3 of the same thing, but that Java site implies that that is normal.


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes, there is a JAVA test page. But you also tested it at
the original test site I posted before. Here is another test site.

Java Tester - Home Page: 
http://www.javatester.org/

Glad you found the version of IE. I was only concerned it if was
IE8. So that eliminates any problems IE8 might have caused.

If all your settings in security section are set, I've run out of ideas.

EDIT: It slipped right by me, Adobe Flash used to be called
Macromedia. I would think that file in your downloaded program
files would be for flash. Maybe they still use "Macromedia" to
name those files - if you have already installed the new Flash,
see if a file showing "Adobe" shows up in there. If you have both, 
I would remove the Macromedia one.


----------



## CarpenterMan123 (Feb 10, 2009)

I think my settings are correct. I tried that Java tester site and it didn't work. I then downloaded it anyway, retested and still nothing. I checked IE>General>browser>settings and see i've now got 4 java runtime , that macromedia one, and a Schockwave flash object. I highlight one, go to the delete icon-which is also highlighted- and nothing happens.


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

Here is a page with common JAVA problems. You might
have to try installing offline - and temporarily turning off
anti-virus and other security programs that you might have.

Java Help Center: 
http://www.java.com/en/download/help/index.xml


----------



## CarpenterMan123 (Feb 10, 2009)

well now I'm going backwards. I couldn't get Java to work so I uninstalled it and now I can't get it back. The download site says I have it but it doesn't show up in my programs nor does it work


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

Try this to get the stuff left behind.

Revo Uninstaller Freeware - Uninstall Software, Remove Programs, Solve uninstall problems: 
http://www.revouninstaller.com/


----------



## CarpenterMan123 (Feb 10, 2009)

Now I've got Flash! Now my [roblem is still Java. I couldn't find anything for Revo to get a hold of, and the Java download site says I have it installed


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

Does JAVA still show up in Control Panel->programs?

IE->Tools->Manage Add-ons->Enable/Disable add-ons.
Does JAVA show up there?


----------



## CarpenterMan123 (Feb 10, 2009)

No it's not in my program list and it doesn't pass any test


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

Last trick in the bag....go here *download to your hard drive*.
Then attempt to install from your hard drive.

Windows XP/Vista/2000/2003/2008 Offline
http://javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/AutoDL?BundleId=31620

Once installed, use the link I posted to test it. If it works, leave it.
If it does not work, then then go directly to Revo and try to uninstall.
Hopefully that will uninstall it *completely*, then you can try to re-install it.


----------



## CarpenterMan123 (Feb 10, 2009)

well I tried to download it at the site you posted. It seemed to be working and then a popup said { something like} " the program already exists on your machine. would you like to reinstall it?" I said yes and immediately there was another popup that said " A previous version needs to be installed for this option." I rechecked my programs list and there is nothing there but in IE>add ons it lists a java plugin.


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

Nothing should pop-up during the process of downloading a program.

It sounds as if you chose "Run" rather than "Save As...?"
Would that be correct?


----------



## CarpenterMan123 (Feb 10, 2009)

You're 3 for 3! Thanks again for all your help and the time you took to help me with my problems. So many people are willing to "help" for a fee it's really nice when someone like you does it with nothing to gain. Good luck to you!


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

You're welcome!


----------

